
“Ping” – A Social Network That Keeps You Safe Is RELEASED - drazen
http://www.get-ping.com
======
andreasgonewild
I'm not looking for someone to keep me safe anymore, I figured out that what I
really need is the power to keep myself as safe as I feel like. Which is why I
wrote Snackis:

[https://github.com/andreas-gone-wild/snackis](https://github.com/andreas-
gone-wild/snackis)

~~~
drazen
Love it

